# Gaming PC für ca. 1200€



## CommanderSc (15. November 2014)

*Gaming PC für ca. 1200€*

Moin zusammen,

ich benötige einmal euren geschätzten Rat. Möchte mir einen neuen PC zum Zocken kaufen. Muss dazu sagen, dass ich nicht mehr allzuviel zum Zocken komme, aber wenn, dann soll es schon vernünftig funzen. Dazu ist mein alter PC (Intel Q9550, GTX260, ...) mittlerweile etwas zu schrottig geworden.

Folgende Games würden z.B. auf der Agenda stehen: Crysis 3, CoD Advanced Warefare, GTA 5, Far Cry 4, Destiny (falls es mal für den PC kommt), Battlefield Hardline, ...

Folgende Hardware habe ich mir nun zusammengestellt:

Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 (BOX)
8GB Crucial Ballistrix Sport DDR3-1600
MSI Geforce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv
Cooler Master N400 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower
500GB Samsung 840 Evo
2000 GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001
500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CO Tower Kühler
ASRock H97 Pro4


Ich habe vorher auch an den i7-4790K gedacht, nach meinen Recherchen bin ich mir da aber nicht so sicher. Was haltet ihr davon? Oder Sollte man gar auf die 5. Generation der i7 gehen?

Für eure Einschätzungen wäre ich euch sehr dankbar. Gebt mir gerne Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Mit dieser Konfig komme ich bei Mindfactory inkl. Versand und Paypal auf 1.143,39€. Es wäre aber auch nicht so dramatisch, wenn es 100€ mehr werden.


----------



## Typhalt (15. November 2014)

Also der Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 IST ein i7 nur ohne Grafikeinheit. Und der rest passt eigentlich meiner meinung nach. Bei der Grafik kannst du noch etwas sparen, muss aber bei deinem Buget nicht. Die r9 290 hat vom Preis/Leistung ein kleinen vorteil, aber die GTX970 ist 7-8 schneller aber auch 50-60€ teurer. Aber sonst ist des so in etwa ein System was die üblichen verdächtigen hier auch immer vorschlagen. Also ein gutes!


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2014)

Das passt alles wunderbar - das einzige, was man vlt. "kritisieren" könnte, wäre, dass die GTX 970 derzeit an sich einen hohen Aufpreis im Vergleich zu einem ebenfalls leisen AMD RE9 290-Modell hat. Aber wenn dich das nicht stört, ist alles bestens. Du kannst halt den Xeon nicht übertakten, aber nur um das zu können, müsstest Du für CPU und Board dann nochmal 100-150€ mehr ausgeben, das lohnt sich nicht


----------



## CommanderSc (16. November 2014)

Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure bisherigen Antworten.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem E3-1241v3. Wäre der eine Alternative?

Möchte mit dem System dann ersteinmal wieder ein paar Jahre Ruhe haben.


----------



## svd (16. November 2014)

Wegen 100MHz? 

Rechnerisch hast du da ein Leistungsplus von 3%. Wenn sich das 1:1 umsetzten ließe, wären das bei 30fps halt 30.9fps. 
Das ist echt nicht "zukunftssicherer"...


----------



## CommanderSc (16. November 2014)

Was würdet ihr denn von folgenden Änderungen halten?

Gehäuse (Alternative 1):
http://geizhals.de/nanoxia-deep-sile...-a1146008.html
Gehäuse (Alternative 2):
http://geizhals.de/bitfenix-shadow-bfc-sdo-150-kkxbr-rp-a994528.html
Board:
Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kühler:
http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-br...-a1081623.html
SSD:
http://geizhals.de/crucial-mx100-512...-a1122682.html


----------



## svd (16. November 2014)

Äußerlich ist das Gehäuse ist ja immer Geschmacksache. Nimm, welches dir auch immer besser gefällt.

Innen gäbe es ein paar Punkte, auf die ich achten würde, wie:

wie lang darf die Grafikkarte sein? Moderne Karten werden zwar immer stromsparender, trotzdem erreichen die Kühllösungen der Hersteller, vor allem Designs mit drei Lüftern, schon mal 300mm. Da würde ich darauf achten, dass es mind. diese 300mm sind, ggf. duch herausnehmbare Festplattenschächte.
wie hoch darf der Prozessorkühler sein? Die größten Towerkühler erreichen da um die 160mm herum.
Ist ein 2.5" Schacht für die SSD vorhanden? Ist eher eine Komfortsache. Da SSDs keine beweglichen Teile haben, könntest du die genauso gut in das Gehäuse legen oder mit Klettband befestigen.
Und dann halt noch Sachen wie Aussparungen für's Kabelmanagement, dass damit du die Kabel sauber verlegen kannst, etc.

Schalldämmung halte ich nicht für wichtig. Gezielt leise gekauft, könntest du Hardware heute auch in einen Pappkarton legen und kaum was hören. 

Das Mainboard macht einen guten Eindruck. Ist wohl weder viel besser oder schlechter als das ASRock, nehme ich an. 

Den Brocken kannst du auch nehmen und falls es das Budget zulässt, ja, warum nicht auch eine größere SSD.


----------



## CommanderSc (16. November 2014)

Moin zusammen,

ich komme dann aktuell auf die folgende Konfig:
CPU:
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Grafikkarte:
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ram:
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard:
Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD:
Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil:
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU Kühler:
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse:
Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Komme damit bei Mindfactory inkl. Versand und PayPal auf ca. 1.120€.


----------



## Typhalt (16. November 2014)

Top, daran ist meiner Meinung nach nicht´s aus zu setzten. Aber wie schon mal von Herbboy und mir erwähnt, kannst du dir ja noch mal wegen der Grafikkarte überlegen. Wobei du aber mit deinem Budget auch mit der GTX970 nix falsch machst.


----------



## CommanderSc (16. November 2014)

Joa, GraKa hatte ich überlegt, setze aber seit Anbeginn auf Nvidia und tue mich schwer das zu ändern. Ist es nicht so, dass viele Spiele für Nvidia optimiert sind?


----------



## Typhalt (16. November 2014)

Ich wollte es ja nur mal gesagt haben  Und zur optimirung: Ich glaube, da ist aber kein gewaltiger unterschied zu finden es gibt genauso spiele die für AMD optimiert sind, aber die unterschiede sind meines wissens nach sehr gering.


----------



## Typhalt (16. November 2014)

Das sagt z.B. der Herbboy dazu: "Also, die Qualität im Sinne von "Spieledetails" ist sowieso identisch,  weil das ja mathematisch berechnet wird und zum gleichen Ergebnis führen  muss. Und von der Signalqualität her usw. tun sich die Herstelller da  auch nix. Es kann maximal sein, dass Du bei einem der beiden Hersteller  im Treibermenü "mehr" umstellen kannst zB zur Anpassung von tiefgehenden  Einstellungen der einzelnen Farbbereiche für Filme usw, aber auch das  sollte beides sehr ähnlich sein - der Monitor spielt da eine weitaus  größere Rolle.


Das einzige, was für Nvidia in Sachen "Grafik" spricht, ist PhysX - das  sind zusätzliche oder bessere Physik-Grafikeffekte. Allerdings haben nur  sehr sehr wenig Games PhysX, und da AMD fast immer die gleiche Leistung  für weniger Geld anbietet, muss man sich das gut überlegen, ob man nur  wegen PhysX eine Nvidia kauft"


EDIT: Die ganze Diskusion: http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-plattform-allgemein/9336665-unterschiede-bildqualitaet-nvidia-vs-amd.html


----------



## CommanderSc (16. November 2014)

Danke für die Infos @Typhalt.

Wie steht ihr eigentlich zum RAM. Reichen erst einmal 8GB aus oder sollte man direkt auf 16 gehen? Wollte eigentlich erst einmal ein 8GB Kit (2*4) holen um dann später noch einmal nachrüsten zu können.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2014)

Derzeit gibt es noch keine Anzeichen, dass man mehr als 8GB wirklich braucht oder davon profitiert. Is halt die Frage, ob Du nicht trotzdem einfach direkt die 60€ mehr ausgibst für 16GB. Ich würde dann aber nicht dafür woanders sparen, nur um 16GB zu haben.

Es halt inzwischen das ein oder andere Game bei dem 6 oder 8GB "verlangt" werden, was sicher auch damit zu tun hat, dass die neuen Spielekonsolen 8GB haben und das auch ausgenutzt wird - genau DAS ist wiederum der Grund, warum MEHR als 8GB als Voraussetzung derzeit noch unwahrscheinlich sind - denn die Games werden ja alle auch für Konsole produziert. Hinzu kommt, dass es bei den Konsolen 8GB MIT Grafik-RAM sind.


----------



## CommanderSc (29. November 2014)

Puh, ich habe gerade mal bei Mindfactory angefragt. Die MSI GTX 970 ist so beliebt, dass sie immo ca. 6 Wochen Lieferzeit hat. Das ist doch nicht mehr normal.


----------



## Typhalt (29. November 2014)

Die r9 290 wäre noch zu haben  

Du kannst aber eigentlich auch zur Version von Zotac greifen, die ist auch OK. Und hättest gestern mal eine Kaufen sollen, da gab es einige GTX 970, z.B. die von Evga für unter 300€ ^^


----------



## CommanderSc (29. November 2014)

och nö. War gestern leider den ganzen Tag unterwegs. Verdammt.


----------

